# YN 560 III and other accessories



## k.udhay (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi. I am planning to buy one YN560 III. In fact this page helped me making the decision:

Speedlight Flash Buyer's Guide - Improve Photography

However, in the same page, I see that this camera lacks High speed synch option. I don't understand this. When will I desperately need high speed synch? I plan to try out "Gavin Hoey's home studio essentials" like this:






Will YN560 III solve my intent?

With this I also plan to buy a soft box, background flash, reflector and some background screens. Your suggestions on some economical yet reasonable products will help me a lot! Thanks.


----------



## Braineack (Apr 4, 2016)

you wont need HSS for shooting in a studio setting.


----------



## k.udhay (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks. Any suggestions on other accessories?


----------



## OGsPhotography (Apr 4, 2016)

Tx controller. Get the flash off camera.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Apr 6, 2016)

OGsPhotography said:


> Tx controller. Get the flash off camera.



The YN 560 TX (or whatever it's called) works REALLY well with the YN 560 III flashes.  You can assign different speedlights to up to six different groups, then adjust the power and zoom settings of each group (and multiples in the same group), individually, from the tx. on your hotshoe.

And it's cheap.


----------



## ClickAddict (Apr 6, 2016)

There are deals to be had in buying the YN560-TX and the YN560 III  speedlights together.  (I bought those exact lights (2) and transmitter combined and I think it ended up saving me the price of the transmitter (or fairly close) )  They work great by the way.  I highly recommend them.  Being able to adjust from the camera is really nice rather than having to get to some lights which might be high in a lighstand, tucked in a softbox...


----------

